# Challenge



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Let's find a use for all the 9'' radius pieces we have extra.

Gonzo


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

gonegonzo said:


> Let's find a use for all the 9'' radius pieces we have extra.
> 
> Gonzo



One solution, maybe : 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261558


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's my original post about this:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2766062&postcount=8

To expand upon the diorama theme, you could stage a wreck scene, perhaps one that recreates a real historic race. Judicious placement of wires could capture a rolling NASCAR in mid air for example. 

Another option for all those 9" turns is to build a stacked or layered car display "tower" of 9" circles with the whole unit mounted on a Lazy Susan base so you can spin it around to find you car of choice. You could go as fancy as you want with the armature that holds the layers of circles. You could nest 6" track circles inside the 9" ones to give you even more storage, and even make it one continuous spiral.

Another use is to create a "slot clock" out of a 9" circle of track. Finding a clock motor is very easy (any craft store), modifying the hands to bring in a race theme is a little more work, finding a way for the cars of the track to drive around as the hour and minute hands would be the slickest solution.

I've seen 9" circles turned into slot car inspired Christmas wreaths too. Wired with lights, with headlights on the cars.

Frames for bathroom mirrors in the shop bathroom?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Frames for bathroom mirrors in the shop bathroom?


Hmmmmmm . . . :devil:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Whenever I accumulate enough 9" curves, I sell them as part of a "Road Course" track for someone just getting into the hobby. It consists of 32 9" curves, a terminal track, 9" straight and (one or two) 6" straight(s). With guard rail, power pack and controllers, I sell it for about $15. It ends up making a layout that is a little bigger than 8' x 4'. Much larger and better than a figure 8 and a great way to introduce someone into the hobby on the cheap.

It really is a great starter set. I went through over 900 Lifelike curves this way pretty quickly.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you've inspired me. check this thread out, and make sure to follow it PAST the first two pictures...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2924114#post2924114

--rick


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I like the idea of making a road course to inspire a newbie at low cost. Here is another that I have often wanted to make. David


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the SLINKY look.

Gonzo


----------

